# Any tips for rubber tramping with chickens?



## jack boy (Aug 5, 2020)

We have 3 chickens. Looking for ideas to keep them happy and safe in their cages while moving. Also, any ideas or tips for quick setup/ takedown coop so we can set them up anywhere we stop. I've seen collapsible coops but any other suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## trashswag86 (Aug 6, 2020)

I'd wonder how much the ambient noise and movement would effect them. Idk lick about chickens, but I'm guessing you wouldn't get any eggs.

Also, isn't there a Muppet movie where they're road-tripping and there's chickens aboard? Did you grow up watching that?


----------



## dprogram (Aug 10, 2020)

I'd go with one of the collapsible dog cages. Like this https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QAVO29I/


----------



## jack boy (Aug 17, 2020)

So after 2000 miles with chickens I really have to say they're not much fun to travel with. They ride fine and are pretty quiet. I've been using my pups crate for them but it's a real pain loading and unloading them everyday. The worst part is the smell. I have had to hose out the cages every opportunity but unfortunately that is sometimes hard to find.

I got the idea to bring them along after seeing a thing about a guy who had a hen on his boat but he must've kept it up deck bc I can't imagine living with them this closely for any real length of time. This has been a fun little experiment but all in all I wouldnt recommend it. Pics attached are birds and their cage after one day.


----------



## Jackthereaper (Aug 23, 2020)

jack boy said:


> So after 2000 miles with chickens I really have to say they're not much fun to travel with. They ride fine and are pretty quiet. I've been using my pups crate for them but it's a real pain loading and unloading them everyday. The worst part is the smell. I have had to hose out the cages every opportunity but unfortunately that is sometimes hard to find.
> 
> I got the idea to bring them along after seeing a thing about a guy who had a hen on his boat but he must've kept it up deck bc I can't imagine living with them this closely for any real length of time. This has been a fun little experiment but all in all I wouldnt recommend it. Pics attached are birds and their cage after one day.


I saw a few people who kept some chickens in basic cages on their tramps on catamarans, thats the only way i would even consider taking any, and they would be cornish x for meat. i was thinking when i read the original post the smell will be outrageous inside. It seems you have learned that.

Ducks hold their poop a lil better and make better companions too. You can also diaper them


----------

